# Garbage in the modules.conf file.

## billatq

(Garbage in the modules.conf file.)

I'm not sure what caused this, but this automatically generated file has this long string of

y's with the two dots on it in line 104, which prevents modules from being loaded. Does anyone have any idea how to prevent this from happening?

----------

## billatq

Perhaps this might be a bug and not my fault?

----------

## lx

try update-modules again. This just adds all the files in /etc/modules.d to own big file. Check the files in this directory for the line, if it's not in them then it's probably a filesystem error (not shutdown properly or something). rm the file and redo update-modules.

extract from update-modules:

 *Quote:*   

> for cfg in ${MODDIR}/* $CONF ; do
> 
> 	[ ! -r $cfg ] && continue
> 
> 	echo "### update-modules: start processing $cfg" >> $TMPFILE
> ...

 

looks good doesn't it.

Cya lX.

----------

## billatq

Aha! I found the problem. There was a garbage file in /etc/modules.d containing the offending line. Thanks.

----------

